# Spinning Classes in Leeds



## SilverSurfer (22 Nov 2007)

Time is not my friend these days - I've just cancelled my gym membership because I can't get there enough in the evening.

I need to do something in my lunch hour as I end up going to the pub otherwise(!) - not good for the physique.

If I could just get to a lunch time spinning class without joining another gym then I'd be happy.

Failing that, if I need to join a gym, which would you recommend: LA Fitness or Virgin Active?

Running along the towpath with everyone else is out as we don't have showers.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (23 Nov 2007)

couldnt you just ride your bike?..or isnt that possible in the time given you'd be at work?

How about taking an exercise bike into work and leaving it there for your work out...you could even rent it out to others and make some cash on the side.

I went to LA fitness for a while. They were really difficult to leave and got really shirty about thie contracts etc.


----------



## Blonde (23 Nov 2007)

I went to Fitness First when I lived there (about 8 months ago). They do spinning, amongst other classes. A good gym IMO - usually busy after 5pm, but there always seemed to be enough cardio machines to go round so you didn't have to wait to use any of them, and they didn't restrict how long you could spend on them either - which many gyms do. Has sauna/steam room for afters too if you're into that. One of the very few gyms that actually has cycle parking right outside the doors, (ie. they don't assume you drive there) albeit for a limited number of bikes. I simply gave a months notice in writing (as stated in contract) before I stopped using the gym and had no problems with them.

Thinking about the first bit of your post - I think it's very unlikely you will find a spinning class where you don't have to buy some kind of membership, even if it's a reduced price/limited gym use one. Spinning bikes cost a lot to provide. Community centres and council sports centres offer some exercise classes; aerobics or step aerobics usually, where the amount spent on equipment is lower, but these classes are still not cheap either, so you'd be just as well to join a gym and get your classes included. Do investigate cheaper gym memberships though - some do early bird passes or restricted use passes which are cheaper than buying a full, unlimited access membership.

I cycle to work and sometimes go swimming at lunch time as an extra activity. Is there a pool near your work?


----------



## SilverSurfer (24 Nov 2007)

Think I'm sorted - LA Fitness round the corner form work (no extra driving), spinning every lunchtime. £25 a month and if I go more than twice a week on average, after 3 months its free!

All courtesy of Pru Health policy at work. I'd be foolish not to.


----------



## zummerzet_lou (16 Jan 2008)

I'm thinking about spinning as a way of improving my cycling fitness?

To give you an idea of my fitness;
Presently I cycle daily to work (8 mile round trip, Mon-thur), and then about 20-30 mile ride on Sunday.
Last year I completed a couple of sponsored events - 60 miles, and 2nd was 100km. 

what do you think? Is it worth £4 for a half an hour spin every week? Or would I be better off just cycling?

Lou


----------

